# My new Nespresso Machine



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I recently purchased a Nespresso coffee maker (Nespresso Essenza D90) (www.nespresso.com) for $179.00 and I have to tell you I am very happy with it? Is anyone else using a nespresso machine?

It has taken me a while to put the money down mostly because their other machines are more expensive (300-500) and this seemed pretty affordable to me. The one thing that really gets you about the nespresso machines is the slick design and this one has a very cool look. One drawback though is it only comes in one color. But hey, it is all about the coffee right and this makes a darn good cup of espresso. The system uses pods for the coffee which I know locks you in and doesn't allow you to use other brands but the have a pretty wide selection all of which seem pretty tasty. The machine has a High pressure pump (19 bars) and it comes out nice and hot with a beautiful crema.

If you are looking for a good machine to make your espresso I would highly recommend this one. It is a bit loud but it saves you a ton of time with the pods and the coffee is great. One drawback is that it is a bit loud but not too unbearable.

Hope this was helpful and not too much of a commercial.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

So I thought I would followup on how my machine has turned out for all interested. The machine has performed well but it does drip a little after the coffee is made which isn't a big deal as it has a drip catch. You definately need to pre-heat your cup but that also is not a big deal. We are using the machine almost exclusively now and we don't throw any coffee out any more. The coffee runs about $0.49 a shot which is a lot less than starbucks for such good coffee. One complaint I do have about the machine is that is is LOUD and it took a little while to get used especially if your spouse is asleep and you decide to whip up and espresso. Lastly, you will notice there is no frother for steamed milk and we bought an airator (sp) wand and that does a ten times better job and is much less messy than a steaming attachments.

You can check out the different coffee blends here:

http://www.nespresso.com/precom/n_espresso_us_en.html


----------



## mymilkexpired (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks like a cool little machine. I purchased one of the Starbucs Barista Athena machines 3 years back during one of the semi annual sales. 100 bucks off (it was still 300.00  ). In any case it has been the best dang machine i've ever owned. I can use either pods or fresh ground so i have many options open to me. Its quite a bit cheaper in the long run than being locked into the Pods. Overall its faily quite and makes a mean espresso


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

That is really cool you can use pods or regular coffe. What kind of pods can you purchase. The nespresso systems drawback is you are locked into their pods (check out the link and you can see what they look like).

For now this a great one for us maybe next time around I will check into the dual option machine.


----------



## mymilkexpired (Nov 16, 2004)

That pod system is defintately interseting looking. The pods used by the starbucks machines are basically two pancake filters pressed together with the grounds in the middle. I've seen several other low-end machines that use similar pods as the starbucks machine, though im not sure if they are compatible or not. After looking at the nesspresso pods you have a very cool and unique machine. They do offer a full line of brews


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The pods are pretty unique. European looking. You said you also can brew your own. Do you pack it in a similar pod?
I'm thinking you got a good deal for they are probably interested more in selling coffee and probably take the hit on the machine.
Where is the noise generating from, the heating of the h20?
I have a 500. piece of do-do sitting on the bar that we never use because it getts clogged all the time and is a bugger to clean. I might just replace it.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Panini,

My machine does only the nespresso pods. They do have professional machines which might be a more interesting option for you. Just go to www.nespresso.com


----------

